# Is there a place where Old Retired Ports go to die?



## wpostma (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm in a nostalgic mood and I was searching for some stuff I used to have on FreeBSD back in the old days, I think around version 3.0, including Rogue, that Rogue-like game that some people still like. I think it's hilarious that there's a MacOS X port of the Free BSD sources on sourceforge, but I can't find hide or hair of the REAL BSD Rogue game.  It's embarassing. I mean, FreeBSD9 still has caesar in /usr/games, and if someone took that out, I'd say, it's game over, time to move to linux.  (Ha ha, only serious.)

Anyways, I used to use FreeBSD a LOT back in the pre-4.0 era, and I've just come back to try it again, and I'm loving it.

It seems like a lot of old stuff like that is gone. If someone just wants to grab an old package, and try to build it on FreeBSD 9, is there somewhere where I can get all that stuff? I'm guessing it would be FTP not HTTP accessible.

Warren


----------



## Beastie (Nov 18, 2012)

Hello and welcome!

I've never played Rogue or any similar game so I may be wrong, but there seems to be many clones available in the ports tree. Perhaps you'll find something to your liking.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 18, 2012)

/dev/null  (jocking)


----------



## roddierod (Nov 18, 2012)

Under CVS there used to be a place called the attic for dead ports. Quickly searching I can't seem to find that now.

Failing that you might have to look around for an OLD ports repository. I started FreeBSD with the 3.x series...I might have a boot floppy laying around in some corner of my basement,


----------



## fonz (Nov 18, 2012)

wpostma said:
			
		

> If someone just wants to grab an old package, and try to build it on FreeBSD 9, is there somewhere where I can get all that stuff?


Have you tried the FTP archives? Perhaps http://ftp-archive.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD-Archive/ports/distfiles/Rogue_714.tar.gz is what you want.

Fonz


----------



## jmccue (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi

Rogue is in port bsdgames, dir: /usr/ports/games/bsdgames/ and I am addicted to it 

John


----------



## wpostma (Nov 18, 2012)

*rogue is in bsdgames!? yay.*

Wow. Okay. The package description doesn't even SAY the name "rogue" so a ports search comes up empty.

This is a serious breach of BSD Cultural Heritage Visibility (TM). Where do I go to log a bug?

W


----------



## UNIXgod (Nov 19, 2012)

wpostma said:
			
		

> Wow. Okay. The package description doesn't even SAY the name "rogue" so a ports search comes up empty.
> 
> This is a serious breach of BSD Cultural Heritage Visibility (TM). Where do I go to log a bug?
> 
> W



http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr-summary.cgi?query


----------

